# Thailand and Cambodia border clashes



## CougarKing (14 Oct 2008)

12pm there is 1am EDT 

War in 1 hour? keep you updated



> PHNOM PENH, Cambodia - Cambodia's prime minister has issued an ultimatum to Thailand to withdraw its troops from a disputed border area by noon or face a "life-and-death battle zone."
> 
> Prime Minister Hun Sen's warning Tuesday came amid rising tensions over a disputed stretch of border near the 11th-century Preah Vihear temple.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (14 Oct 2008)

And the Thais withdraw.



> *Cambodia: Thai troops retreat on ultimatum
> http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/10/13/cambodia.thailand.ap/index.html?iref=topnews
> 
> PHNOM PENH, Cambodia (AP) -- Thai troops retreated from a disputed border on Tuesday, according to a Cambodian army official, after Cambodia's prime minister issued a noon ultimatum to Thailand.*
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (17 Oct 2008)

Sorry for posting this two days late, though of course the usual apathy is obvious here since this hasn't been posted yet here.



> *2 dead in Thai-Cambodia border clash*
> http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/breakingnews/world/view/20081016-166649/2-dead-in-Thai-Cambodia-border-clash
> 
> Agence France-Presse
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (17 Oct 2008)

Thai troops and their Scorpion tanks, APCS, etc.


----------



## CougarKing (17 Oct 2008)

And here are some Cambodian troops and their vehicles.






Look closely at the whole picture and tell me what stands out?

Aren't those M-35 US Army trucks (or even ex-ARVN ones?) behind to the left of those Soviet-era BRDMs? 

Leftovers from the Vietnam War?


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Oct 2008)

Yes they are.
Anyway the Cambodian and Thai forces have been doing joint patrols to avoid further shooting incidents.





A Cambodian soldier (L), listens to a Thai soldier (R), as they patrol together at Cambodian, Thai border near Preah Vihear temple in Preah Vihear province, Cambodia, 17 October 2008. The Cambodian and Thai militaries agreed Thursday to hold joint patrols to reduce tension at a disputed border area where a gun battle between Cambodian and Thai soldiers left two soldiers dead.





Cambodian (L) and Thai (R) military generals and top commanders hold talks at a pagoda near Preah Vihear temple in Preah Vihear province, some 543 kilometers north of Phnom Penh on October 16, 2008. Thailand and Cambodia on October 16 agreed to introduce joint patrols in disputed areas along their border after deadly clashes between the two sides, a Thai army official said.


----------



## CougarKing (3 Apr 2009)

And here is a sudden re-escalation since that rise of tensions last year between the two neighbours.



> *Cambodia, Thailand exchange fire*
> Updated April 03, 2009 08:00 PM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (3 Apr 2009)

Just more details, plus more file pictures of Thai troops with their new digicam and their Tavors for everyone's reference.



> Agence France-Presse - 4/3/2009 1:11 PM GMT
> *Thailand, Cambodia in deadly border clashes
> Thai and Cambodian troops fought heavy gun-battles on their disputed border Friday, leaving at least two soldiers dead in the biggest flare-up for months in a bitter feud over an ancient temple.
> 
> ...



Thai troops:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Apr 2009)

Wonder if the Thai government is trying to distract people from internal strife? You would think they have enough fish to fry with the Islamic insurgency and the internal unrest.


----------



## CougarKing (4 Apr 2009)

Just more details and pictures from the developing situation.



> *Cambodia, Thai troops exchange fire*
> By: AFP
> Published: 3/04/2009 at 10:30 AM
> *Thai and Cambodian troops exchanged gunfire briefly on Friday in a disputed area on their border, a Thai official said, raising tensions that erupted into a deadly clash last year.*
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (5 Nov 2009)

Add this one to the ever worsening relations between the two neighbors. 



> *Cambodia, Thai recall ambassadors over Thaksin row*
> (philstar.com) Updated November 05, 2009 11:42 PM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (4 Feb 2011)

An update:



> *Thai and Cambodian troops in deadly clash near temple*
> 
> Thai and Cambodian soldiers exchanged fire on a disputed stretch of their border on Friday, authorities said, the latest flare-up in an ancient feud over territory surrounding a 900-year-old Hindu temple.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (15 Feb 2011)

Another update:

link



> *UN urges Cambodia-Thailand cease-fire, but will it happen?
> The clashes between Cambodia and Thailand in the past month have killed at least eight, displaced thousands, and damaged the World Heritage-listed Preah Vihear temple. The UN says it must stop. *
> 
> Phnom Penh, Cambodia
> ...



Thai military massing troops and materiel near disputed border


----------



## VIChris (15 Feb 2011)

First off, I must admit near complete ignorance of the details of this dispute before what I've read in this article. I do find it odd, then, that it is Cambodia asking for UN SC mediation, as opposed to the Thais. I always thought of Cambodia as being more of a belligerent state. Again, I haven't read much about the workings of Cambodia since the Pol Pot era.


----------

